# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  How Fluoride Suppresses the Pineal Gland aka DMT - (Government's Sheep Mechanism)

## Magicman

*By the way, you all are welcome to see the truth of what Fluoride is if anyone knows about chakras and the pineal gland which produces DMT. Fluoride affects the Pineal Gland more then EVERY other part of the body.*

*Read much more about it here:*

http://www.fluoridealert.org/health/pineal



I guarantee major changes will happen to your body and especially your mind in the sense of true melatonin production and the state of the pineal gland being inhibited, once you detoxify it with Total Body Cleansers like Renew Life along with fiber this will remove aluminum, mercury, fluoride and other toxins in your body. Next take organic Glutathione to enhance the immune system. This will increase the capacity of the immune system, cause the body to naturally increase melatonin and change the pineal gland AKA the 'DMT Third eye'. 

http://www.renewlife.com/cleansing/organiccleanse.aspx

Fluoride is a poison byproduct from aluminum production and thanks to Nazi Zyclon B (gassed prisoners to death) manufacturer IG Farben they finally found out fluoride is the perfect toxin to numb our brain and pacify us into subordinant slaves... its deposited in the pineal gland more than anywhere else in the body, which happens to be our 3rd eye. It is poisoning the 'seat' of our soul, the 6th chakra. Pineal gland produces DMT dimethytryptamine which allows us to communicate with the subconscious realm and by calcifying the pineal gland with fluoride we would begin to disconnect ourselves from the spirit world.


Fluoride & Pineal Gland: 

Up until the 1990s, no research had ever been conducted to determine the impact of fluoride on the pineal gland - a small gland located between the two hemispheres of the brain that regulates the production of the hormone melatonin. Melatonin is a hormone that helps regulate the onset of puberty and helps protect the body from cell damage caused by free radicals. 

It is now known - thanks to the meticulous research of Dr. Jennifer Luke from the University of Surrey in England - that the pineal gland is the primary target of fluoride accumulation within the body. 

The soft tissue of the adult pineal gland contains more fluoride than any other soft tissue in the body - a level of fluoride (~300 ppm) capable of inhibiting enzymes.

The pineal gland also contains hard tissue (hyroxyapatite crystals), and this hard tissue accumulates more fluoride (up to 21,000 ppm) than any other hard tissue in the body (e.g. teeth and bone).

After finding that the pineal gland is a major target for fluoride accumulation in humans, Dr. Luke conducted animal experiments to determine if the accumulated fluoride could impact the functioning of the gland - particulalry the gland's regulation of melatonin.

Luke found that animals treated with fluoride had lower levels of circulating melatonin, as reflected by reduced levels of melatonin metabolites in the animals' urine. This reduced level of circulating melatonin was accompanied - as might be expected - by an earlier onset of puberty in the fluoride-treated female animals. 

Luke summarized her human and animal findings as follows:

"In conclusion, the human pineal gland contains the highest concentration of fluoride in the body. Fluoride is associated with depressed pineal melatonin synthesis by prepubertal gerbils and an accelerated onset of sexual maturation in the female gerbil. The results strengthen the hypothesis that the pineal has a role in the timing of the onset of puberty. Whether or not fluoride interferes with pineal function in humans requires further investigation."

Online Papers - Fluoride & the Pineal Gland: 

FULL TEXT - html: Luke J. (2001). Fluoride deposition in the aged human pineal gland. Caries Research 35:125-128. 

EXCERPT - html: Luke J. (1997). The Effect of Fluoride on the Physiology of the Pineal Gland. Ph.D. Thesis. University of Surrey, Guildford.

Summation - Fluoride & Pineal Gland: (back to top)

“The single animal study of pineal function indicates that fluoride exposure results in altered melatonin production and altered timing of sexual maturity. Whether fluoride affects pineal function in humans remains to be demonstrated. The two studies of menarcheal age in humans show the possibility of earlier menarche in some individuals exposed to fluoride, but no definitive statement can be made. Recent information on the role of the pineal organ in humans suggests that any agent that affects pineal function could affect human health in a variety of ways, including effects on sexual maturation, calcium metabolism, parathyroid function, postmenopausal osteoporosis, cancer, and psychiatric disease.” 
SOURCE: National Research Council. (2006). Fluoride in Drinking Water: A Scientific Review of EPA's Standards. National Academies Press, Washington D.C. p221-22.

"In conclusion, the human pineal gland contains the highest concentration of fluoride in the body. Fluoride is associated with depressed pineal melatonin synthesis by prepubertal gerbils and an accelerated onset of sexual maturation in the female gerbil. The results strengthen the hypothesis that the pineal has a role in the timing of the onset of puberty. Whether or not fluoride interferes with pineal function in humans requires further investigation."
SOURCE: Luke J. (1997). The Effect of Fluoride on the Physiology of the Pineal Gland. Ph.D. Thesis. University of Surrey, Guildford. p. 177. 

Fluoride & Pineal Gland - Never Studied before 1990s: (back to top)

"It is remarkable that the pineal gland has never been analysed separately for F because it has several features which suggest that it could accumulate F. It has the highest calcium concentration of any normal soft tissue in the body because it calcifies physiologically in the form of hydroxyapatite (HA). It has a high metabolic activity coupled with a very profuse blood supply: two factors favouring the deposition of F in mineralizing tissues. The fact that the pineal is outside the blood-brain barrier suggests that pineal HA could sequester F from the bloodstream if it has the same strong affinity for F as HA in the other mineralizing tissues. The intensity of the toxic effects of most drugs depends upon their concentration at the site of action. The mineralizing tissues (bone and teeth) accumulate high concentrations of F and are the first to show toxic reactions to F. Hence, their reactions to F have been especially well studied. If F accumulates in the pineal gland, then this points to a gap in our knowledge about whether or not F affects pineal physiology. It was the lack of knowledge in this area that prompted my study." 
SOURCE: Luke J. (1997). The Effect of Fluoride on the Physiology of the Pineal Gland. Ph.D. Thesis. University of Surrey, Guildford. p. 1-2. 
Fluoride & Pineal Gland - Accumulation of Fluoride in Soft Tissue of Pineal Gland: (back to top) 

"After half a century of the prophylactic use of fluorides in dentistry, we now know that fluoride readily accumulates in the human pineal gland. In fact, the aged pineal contains more fluoride than any other normal soft tissue. The concentration of fluoride in the pineal was significantly higher (p <0.001) than in corresponding muscle, i.e., 296 ± 257 vs. 0.5± 0.4 mg/kg (wet weight) respectively."
SOURCE: Luke J. (1997). The Effect of Fluoride on the Physiology of the Pineal Gland. Ph.D. Thesis. University of Surrey, Guildford. p. 167. 
Fluoride & Pineal Gland - Accumulation of Fluoride in Calcified Tissue of Pineal Gland: (back to top) 

"In terms of mineralized tissue, the mean fluoride concentration in the pineal calcification was equivalent to that in severely fluorosed bone and more than four times higher than in corresponding bone ash, i.e., 8,900 ± 7,700 vs. 2,040 ± 1,100 mg/kg, respectively. The calcification in two of the 11 pineals analysed in this study contained extremely high levels of fluoride: 21,800 and 20,500 mg/kg." 
SOURCE: Luke J. (1997). The Effect of Fluoride on the Physiology of the Pineal Gland. Ph.D. Thesis. University of Surrey, Guildford. p. 167. 
Fluoride & Pineal Gland - Analagous to Dental Fluorosis? (back to top) 

"Fluoride is now introduced at a much earlier stage of human development than ever before and consequently alters the normal fluoride-pharmacokinetics in infants. But can one dramatically increase the normal fluoride-intake to infants and get away with it? The safety of the use of fluorides ultimately rests on the assumption that the developing enamel organ is most sensitive to the toxic effects of fluoride. The results from this study suggest that the pinealocytes may be as susceptible to fluoride as the developing enamel organ."
SOURCE: Luke J. (1997). The Effect of Fluoride on the Physiology of the Pineal Gland. Ph.D. Thesis. University of Surrey, Guildford. p. 176.

"Alongside the calcification in the developing enamel organ, calcification is also occurring in the child's pineal. It is a normal physiological process. A complex series of enzymatic reactions within the pinealocytes converts the essential amino acid, tryptophan, to a whole family of indoles. The main pineal hormone is melatonin (MT)... If F accumulates in the pineal gland during early childhood, it could affect pineal indole metabolism in much the same way that high local concentrations of F in enamel organ and bone affect the metabolism of ameloblasts and osteoblasts."
SOURCE: Luke J. (1997). The Effect of Fluoride on the Physiology of the Pineal Gland. Ph.D. Thesis. University of Surrey, Guildford. p. 5.

"Any adverse physiological effects of fluoride depend upon the concentration at various tissue sites. Can pinealocytes function normally in close proximity to high concentrations of fluoride? One would predict that a high local fluoride concentration would affect pinealocyte function in an analogous way that a high local fluoride concentration affects: i) bone cells, since histological changes have been observed in bone with 2,000 mg F/kg (Baud et al, 1978); ii) ameloblasts, since dental fluorosis develops following fluoride concentrations of 0.2 mg F/kg in the developing enamel organ (Bawden et al, 1992). The consequences are disturbances in the functions of bone and enamel, i.e., changes in structure (poorly mineralized bone and enamel). If the pineal accumulates fluoride at an earlier age than in previous decades, one would anticipate that a high local concentration of fluoride within the pineal would affect the functions of the pineal, i.e., the synthesis of hormonal products, specifically melatonin... The controlled animal study carried out in this study produce compelling evidence that fluoride inhibits pineal melatonin output during pubertal development in the gerbil."
SOURCE: Luke J. (1997). The Effect of Fluoride on the Physiology of the Pineal Gland. Ph.D. Thesis. University of Surrey, Guildford. p. 168-169. 
Fluoride & Pineal Gland - Earlier Puberty in Animals: (back to top) 

"The section on the effects of fluoride on the physiological signs of sexual maturity in the gerbil was a preliminary, pilot study. There were not enough subjects to make any firm conclusions so an interpretation of the data is conjectural. However, the results do suggest that the HF (High-Fluoride) females had an accelerated onset of puberty as judged by several indices of pubertal development in rodents. At 7 weeks, the HF females were significantly heavier than the LF females (p < 0.004); as heavy as the HF males and LF males. The ventral gland in the HF female developed significantly earlier than in the LF female (p < 0.004). Vaginal opening occurred earlier in the HF female than in the LF female (p <0.03)."
SOURCE: Luke J. (1997). The Effect of Fluoride on the Physiology of the Pineal Gland. Ph.D. Thesis. University of Surrey, Guildford. p. 173-174. 
Fluoride & Pineal Gland - Earlier Puberty in Humans? (back to top) 

"The first step in assessing a health risk by a substance to humans is the identification of its harmful effects on animals. A health risk to humans is assessed using results from human epidemiological studies in conjunction with results from animal studies. The Newburgh-Kingston Study (Schlesinger et al, 1956) showed an earlier age of first menarche in girls living in the fluoridated Newburgh than in unfluoridated Kingston. The current animal study indicates that fluoride is associated with an earlier onset of puberty in female gerbils. Furthermore, more research was recommended on the effects of fluoride on animal and human reproduction (USPHS, 1991). This project has contributed new knowledge in this area."
SOURCE: Luke J. (1997). The Effect of Fluoride on the Physiology of the Pineal Gland. Ph.D. Thesis. University of Surrey, Guildford. p. 177. 
Fluoride & Pineal Gland - Mechanism of Action: (back to top) 

"The most plausible hypothesis for the observed significant decrease in the rate of urinary aMT6s excretion by the HF (High-Fluoride) group is that fluoride affects the pineal's ability to synthesize melatonin during pubertal development in the gerbil. Fluoride may affect the enzymatic conversion of tryptophan to melatonin. Although melatonin was the hormone investigated in this project, fluoride may also affect the synthesis of melatonin precursors, (e.g., serotonin), or other pineal products, (e.g., 5-methoxytryptamine). This would depend on the position(s) of the susceptible enzyme(s). For some unknown reason, pineal calcification starts intracellularly. Calcium has been demonstrated in pinealocyte mitochondria. Therefore, it may be a mitochondrial enzyme that is sensitive to the effects of fluoride, e.g., tryptophan-5-hydroxylase. Alternatively, fluoride may affect pinealocyte enzymes which require a divalent co-enzyme because such enzymes are particularly sensitive to fluoride."
SOURCE: Luke J. (1997). The Effect of Fluoride on the Physiology of the Pineal Gland. Ph.D. Thesis. University of Surrey, Guildford. p. 172-173. 
Fluoride & Pineal Gland - Discussion: (back to top) 

"Fluoride is now introduced at a much earlier stage of human development than ever before and consequently alters the normal fluoride-pharmacokinetics in infants.
But can one dramatically increase the normal fluoride-intake to infants and get away with it? The safety of the use of fluorides ultimately rests on the assumption that the developing enamel organ is most sensitive to the toxic effects of fluoride. The results from this study suggest that the pinealocytes may be as susceptible to fluoride as the developing enamel organ. The possibility of a species difference between humans and gerbils does not allow the extrapolation of the gerbil data to humans. However, if increased plasma-fluoride levels cause a decline in the levels of circulating melatonin during early human development, significant physiological consequences may have already occurred. Changes in plasma melatonin concentrations are serious functional disturbances because melatonin has many functions in the organism. The pinealogists have not completely unravelled the mechanisms by which the pineal gland performs its tasks in the brain. The neurochemical phenomenon elicited by melatonin in CNS are unclear.

The first step in assessing a health risk by a substance to humans is the identification of its harmful effects on animals. A health risk to humans is assessed using results from human epidemiological studies in conjunction with results from animal studies. The Newburgh-Kingston Study (Schlesinger et al, 1956) showed an earlier age of first menarche in girls living in the fluoridated Newburgh than in unfluoridated Kingston. The current animal study indicates that fluoride is associated with an earlier onset of puberty in female gerbils. Furthermore, more research was recommended on the effects of fluoride on animal and human reproduction (USPHS, 1991). This project has contributed new knowledge in this area.

I do not intend to discuss the relative merits of the claims made by the anti-fluoridationists that chronic ingestion of low levels of fluoride has harmful effects on human health, i.e., increases the risk of cancer, affects the immune system, and hastens the aging process. These claims could be associated with the effects of fluoride on the pineal because the gland has been linked to oncogenesis, immunocompetence, and, in recent years, to the process of aging. 
In conclusion, the human pineal gland contains the highest concentration of fluoride in the body. Fluoride is associated with depressed pineal melatonin synthesis by prepubertal gerbils and an accelerated onset of sexual maturation in the female gerbil. The results strengthen the hypothesis that the pineal has a role in the timing of the onset of puberty. Whether or not fluoride interferes with pineal function in humans requires further investigation." 
SOURCE: Luke J. (1997). The Effect of Fluoride on the Physiology of the Pineal Gland. Ph.D. Thesis. University of Surrey, Guildford. p. 176-177.

----------


## forsmant

How do you de floridide the water?

----------


## jyakulis

talking about the pineal gland/third eye at RPF. this place is expanding outward lol...

i feel like i'm at godlikeproductions.com

----------


## forsmant

It has been mentioned before in the 2012 thread.

----------


## jyakulis

> It has been mentioned before in the 2012 thread.


o rly? didn't read that one.

you guys should check this book out if you are curious about this stuff.

http://www.amazon.com/DMT-Molecule-R.../dp/0892819278

----------


## phixion

There is zero proof anywhere that exists which shows DMT is produced by the pineal gland.

Just 'cos some guy wrote it in a book, doesn't make it true.

Pete

----------


## Alawn

> How do you de floridide the water?


It is really hard.  Reverse osmosis should take it out.  If you want to filter it you have to get a special type of filter because most filters will not remove it.  Activated alumina filters will remove it.

----------


## Magicman

By the way, Tryptophan is also suppressed with Fluoride. Tryptophan was also something that suppose to be distributed all over the market but suddenly was thrown off the markets miraculously because of bird flu. This was going to become recommended by doctors. Interesting the paradigm of what would've happened if somethign natural was used to treat all of these disorders and dysfunctions. It's naturally in our bodies just like Melatonin. 

At the same time they shelved Tryptophan is when they began to use prozac as a replacement which started the SSRI 'Zombie Nation' craze. Did you guys know that all the SSRIs contain Fluoride as well as an active ingredient?

Go type in Pineal Gland, and Fluoride and you'll find a lot of lab experiments on the subject:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez

----------


## forsmant

> It is really hard.  Reverse osmosis should take it out.  If you want to filter it you have to get a special type of filter because most filters will not remove it.  Activated alumina filters will remove it.


Thanks

----------


## lucius

> How do you de floridide the water?


Water distiller that hooks up to a water line is good, little effort/maintenance--like a big automatic coffee maker.

ps: good thread

----------


## PatriotOne

I sure wasn't expecting this while refreshing my memory on DMT 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethyltryptamine

Dr. Rick Strassman, while conducting DMT research in the 1990s at the University of New Mexico, advanced the theory that a massive release of DMT from the pineal gland prior to death or near death was the cause of the near death experience (NDE) phenomenon. Several of his test subjects reported NDE-like audio or visual hallucinations. His explanation for this was the possible lack of panic involved in the clinical setting and possible dosage differences between those administered and those encountered in actual NDE cases.

*Several subjects also reported contact with 'other beings', alien like, insectoid or reptilian in nature, in highly advanced technological environments[6] where the subjects were 'carried', 'probed', 'tested', 'manipulated', 'dismembered', 'taught', 'loved' and even 'raped' by these 'beings'.* Those could be the same beings that some of the ancient cultures that consumed DMT rich beverages, like ayahuasca, considered their gods. Also, this leads to the idea that the alien abduction phenomenon could be produced by high levels of endogenous DMT in the human body, and that it might be a physiological condition that could pass genetically to the descendants of such people. (see Abduction phenomenon). Strassman noted, though, that the experience might be highly influenced by the actual user's life, showing what the person needs, given their personal story of the moment, more than what is wanted, and also that the setting could play a partial role, too (ex: in a waking dream state).

----------


## Andrew-Austin

lol, yeah I was reading that too, pretty interesting stuff though. 




> I sure wasn't expecting this while refreshing my memory on DMT 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethyltryptamine
> 
> Dr. Rick Strassman, while conducting DMT research in the 1990s at the University of New Mexico, advanced the theory that a massive release of DMT from the pineal gland prior to death or near death was the cause of the near death experience (NDE) phenomenon. Several of his test subjects reported NDE-like audio or visual hallucinations. His explanation for this was the possible lack of panic involved in the clinical setting and possible dosage differences between those administered and those encountered in actual NDE cases.
> 
> *Several subjects also reported contact with 'other beings', alien like, insectoid or reptilian in nature, in highly advanced technological environments[6] where the subjects were 'carried', 'probed', 'tested', 'manipulated', 'dismembered', 'taught', 'loved' and even 'raped' by these 'beings'.* Those could be the same beings that some of the ancient cultures that consumed DMT rich beverages, like ayahuasca, considered their gods. Also, this leads to the idea that the alien abduction phenomenon could be produced by high levels of endogenous DMT in the human body, and that it might be a physiological condition that could pass genetically to the descendants of such people. (see Abduction phenomenon). Strassman noted, though, that the experience might be highly influenced by the actual user's life, showing what the person needs, given their personal story of the moment, more than what is wanted, and also that the setting could play a partial role, too (ex: in a waking dream state).

----------


## PatriotOne

> lol, yeah I was reading that too, pretty interesting stuff though.


I LOVE his explanation for the alien contact where the subjects are raped, probed, tested, dismembered, etc:

Strassman noted, though, that the experience might be highly influenced by the actual user's life, _showing what the person needs_

----------


## eric_cartman

that's interesting... i think i might order this stuff.  has anyone actually done this and found it helpful?

----------


## roho76

We live on a well now so my child's old Pediatrician prescribed them fluoride pills. I won't let them take anymore of them till I ask the new pediatrician about them. I have done only a little research about this subject but what I have scared the $#@! out of me. I'm wondering what the adverse effects of not taking them will be and if there is anything that I can do to get around it.

----------


## PatriotOne

> We live on a well now so my child's old Pediatrician prescribed them fluoride pills. I won't let them take anymore of them till I ask the new pediatrician about them. I have done only a little research about this subject but what I have scared the $#@! out of me. I'm wondering what the adverse effects of not taking them will be and if there is anything that I can do to get around it.


Another doctor is probably the LAST person I would ask.  Here's a website I would take a good hard look at before I gave my child flouride:

http://www.fluoridealert.org/

----------


## Highland

bump

----------


## Magicman

> that's interesting... i think i might order this stuff.  has anyone actually done this and found it helpful?


It would depend on the process instead of being direct on it. I'll just keep it simple here. Here's a few different things because it's a full process not just trying it out. My take is all these chemicals, prescriptions, processed food, fluoride, mercury, pesticides once you start to pressurize the body as a whole the effect is a weak and handicapped immune system, suppression of the pineal gland's functions including melatonin and tryptophan production, and also creating oxidative stress. 

Google Oxidative stress and you'll find it's a big link with many conditions like cancer, fibromyalgia, aids, autism, mercury and lead poisoning, etc. The body with that along with a weak system makes it difficult to fight ailments and causes a lot of mental conditions. Check out www.pubmed.com and type in 'oxidative stress'. It's basically the more the immune system is attacked it's causing more oxidative stress hence why our generation is getting more of this through some types of vaccinations and prescriptions, antibiotics, processed food, alcohol, caffeine, chemicals, pesticides, steroids, Fluoride and Mercury. I'm not saying you can't have fun drinking but the more you attack your immune system then it starts to give way. The immune system can handle so much but even allergies can impact that as well. So yeast or Gluten based products start to work against you like wheat or alcohol. It's not easy being an alcoholic like it used to back in the day lol.

I'm not discouraging people to drink, or eat wheat either it's just an explanation stating how it makes it more difficult to metabolize through the liver and the ability to immunize when all of these agents continue to expand and attack the immune system.  The new generation is going to have it tough especially with the amount of mercury there giving in their vaccines.




> Oxidative stress is caused by an imbalance between the production of reactive oxygen and a biological system's ability to readily detoxify the reactive intermediates or easily repair the resulting damage. All forms of life maintain a reducing environment within their cells. This reducing environment is preserved by enzymes that maintain the reduced state through a constant input of metabolic energy. Disturbances in this normal redox state can cause toxic effects through the production of peroxides and free radicals that damage all components of the cell, including proteins, lipids, and DNA.
> 
> In humans, oxidative stress is involved in many diseases, such as atherosclerosis, Parkinson's disease and Alzheimer's disease, but it may also be important in prevention of aging by induction of a process named mitohormesis. Reactive oxygen species can be beneficial, as they are used by the immune system as a way to attack and kill pathogens. Reactive oxygen species are also used in cell signaling. This is dubbed redox signaling.




_First:_ 

Detox your body with a total body cleanser to get rid of aluminum, fluoride or mercury content. This will make your pineal gland not suppressed by the substances as well. Make sure you use fiber so it breaks down properly.

This is a good product but there are others out there as well.

Total Body Cleanser by Renew Life 

This contains NAC aka N-Acetyl-Cysteine but you may want to buy it seperately as this is a major component. Google NAC, or Glutathione and you'll start to see how important it is for many conditions.

Get Pure Glutathione or GSH for your immune system. There's also some foods like asparagus, spinach, avocado that contain it. Powder form dissolved in water seems like a good way to try it. The NAC is important used with Glutathione to get the blood to produce Glutathione.

(Don't get the vitamins, either powder dissolved in water or IV)

Amino Acids you have to take with Glutathione in order for it to properly have its cycle: Glutamic Acid, Cysteine, and Glycine.

A good company that is cheap is Renew Pro, google it. It contains some of those amino acids so you don't have to purchase them.

_Second:_

Natural Sleep Remedies Supplements

Tryptophan
Melatonin

Turkey also contains Tryptophan. It's just hard to get a lot out of it like a real Tryptophan product. A lot is bogus on the market so be careful on which you buy. You may want to try 5-HTP too.

Note:

Check NAC and the Total Body Cleanser for Side Effects as their is nothing permanent just maybe diarhea or a small chance of vomiting. People who have kidney stones shouldn't take the Cysteine or be cautious of Glutathione.

----------


## Magicman

> We live on a well now so my child's old Pediatrician prescribed them fluoride pills. I won't let them take anymore of them till I ask the new pediatrician about them. I have done only a little research about this subject but what I have scared the $#@! out of me. I'm wondering what the adverse effects of not taking them will be and if there is anything that I can do to get around it.


What's hurting a lot of people nowadays and very intelligent doctors is the disinfo out there. Also, the fact that by following protocol remember many agencies are government controlled so the info they receive is controlled by that mechanism. Many organizations out there are fronts for the FDA that impede on research by discrediting a lot of natural cures out there. 

It doesn't help either when everything becomes a competition which impedes a doctor's line of work when they have to do everything by protocol instead of what is right to do and cannot prescribe a natural cure. There is a lot of naturopaths or even vitamin shop managers that might be helpful with this line of work.

----------


## powerofreason

I took flouride pills when I was younger. I'm not retarded now and I'm not a sheep so it must not be too bad for you. Everything causes cancer and everything kills you nowadays so I'm not too worried about it.

----------


## Magicman

> I took flouride pills when I was younger. I'm not retarded now and I'm not a sheep so it must not be too bad for you. Everything causes cancer and everything kills you nowadays so I'm not too worried about it.



Have faith in your own immune system then. It doesn't make you retarded, it may not cause you cancer necessarily; it creates oxidative stress and seems to cause hepatotoxicity with oxidative stress; however above all else it affects the pineal gland and inhibits the pineal gland from properly functioning. This also produces melatonin which is crucial in sleeping. Once you become afflicted with something else possibly an allergy is when it's effects can be more instrumental and rear its head. Its effects also generate once you start to try out things that attack the liver or glutathione levels such as antibiotics, antidepressants, alcohol, etc. 

Poisons become much more powerful once oxidative stress builds up which is what MOST conditions today are linked to. The thing that bothers me is the fact that all these recent children flu vaccinations contain thimerosal which is mercury-based so the new generation is going to be extremely prone to oxidative stress which can exagerate any symptoms. Once, you start to combine thimerosal and fluoride your creating the possibility of a lot worse conditions to come; especially as they get older taking alcohol, antiobiotics, caffeine, etc. that's too much on the immune system.

The question remains what type of disorders will be enhanced because of fluoride which makes it harder to break down the system and allow the Glutathione cycle to sustain itself to protect the immune system.

Some videos to watch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z6Km...eature=related


Please read this document to understand how Fluoride significantly increases oxidative stress.




> Oxidative damage from oxidative stress therefore appears to be an important
> pathway for fluoride-induced hepatotoxicity.


http://www.fluoride-journal.com/03-36-1/361-025.pdf





> Hepatotoxicity (from hepatic toxicity) implies chemical-driven liver damage. The liver plays a central role in transforming and clearing chemicals and is susceptible to the toxicity from these agents. Certain medicinal agents when taken in overdoses and sometimes even when introduced within therapeutic ranges may injure the organ. Other chemical agents such as those used in laboratories and industries, natural chemicals (e.g. microcystins) and herbal remedies can also induce hepatotoxicity. Chemicals that cause liver injury are called hepatotoxins.
> 
> More than 900 drugs have been implicated in causing liver injury[1] and it is the most common reason for a drug to be withdrawn from the market. Chemicals often cause subclinical injury to liver which manifests only as abnormal liver enzyme tests. Drug induced liver injury is responsible for 5% of all hospital admissions and 50% of all acute liver failures.[2][3]

----------


## Magicman

*What does the Pineal Gland do? Very interesting video. Basically, above all else it gives you a heightened state of intution and awareness. Something, that defies intelligence and exactly what the NWO do NOT want you to have.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mc_4XpH8fNo

----------


## Alawn

> We live on a well now so my child's old Pediatrician prescribed them fluoride pills. I won't let them take anymore of them till I ask the new pediatrician about them. I have done only a little research about this subject but what I have scared the $#@! out of me. I'm wondering what the adverse effects of not taking them will be and if there is anything that I can do to get around it.


How can anyone rationally advocate ingesting a drug so that every organ in the body is exposed to it when even if it does what they say it only helps the teeth and only if it physically touches the teeth like toothpaste or mouthwash.   Fluoride is a topical drug.

And doctors take what they have been taught in school or told by the FDA as fact.  Doctors told their patients that vioxx and thalidomide were safe and they turned out to not be.  

The supposed benefits of fluoride do not outweigh the risks.  And especially not when ingested.  If you absolutely must do it then take it orally only.  But even that way some is still absorbed.

The adverse effects of not taking fluoride pills are nothing.  Your body does not need them.  Most other countries do not fluoridate the water.

----------


## lucius

> *What does the Pineal Gland do? Very interesting video. Basically, above all else it gives you a heightened state of intution and awareness. Something, that defies intelligence and exactly what the NWO do NOT want you to have.*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mc_4XpH8fNo


Good stuff Magicman--thanks!

Knowledge of the pineal gland is very old, roots are in Pharaonic Egypt or beyond, and has been suppressed for the masses. I don't know much more about the nuts-and-bolts, like in this video, but I stumbled across this topic while reading *The Pineal Gland: The Eye Of God* by Manly P. Hall, a high-level mason (ISBN: 1425467539), which was heavily redacted, just a tiny portion of a much larger tome. 

Seems that feeding fluoride compounds to retard the masses is not a new idea, like much of the 'great ideas' of modern society that are actually rooted in the occult (hidden and difficult to see) and are very old ideas.

_Off tangent, but relevant: the point I wish to make about esoteric knowledge (secret knowledge not accessible to the uninitiated), is that it is for an anointed few and often used against the masses for control. If you are reading this thread scratching your head, you may glean an inkling of 'where you fit' in the scheme of things:_

From *The Ascendancy of the Scientific Dictatorship* by Phillip & Paul Collins, p. 89-90 (ISBN: 1419639323): 

"*Engineering Evolution: The Alchemy of Eugenics:*
A common misnomer that has been circulated by academia's anointed historians is that the alchemists of antiquity were attempting to transform lead into gold. In truth, this was a fiction promulgated by the alchemists themselves to conceal their ultimate objective...*the transformation of man into a god*. Among one of the various occult organizations that aspired to complete this alchemical mission was Freemasonry. Providing a summation of Masonry's supreme goal, Masonic scholar W.L. Wilmshurst writes:

"This--the evolution of man into superman--was always the purpose of the ancient Mysteries, and the real purpose of modern Masonry is, not the social and charitable purpose to which so much attention is paid, but *the expediting of the spiritual evolution of those who aspire to perfect their own nature and transform it into  more god-like quality*. And this is a definite science, a royal art, which it is possible for each of us to put into practice; whilst to joint the Craft for any other purpose than to study and pursue this science is to misunderstand its meaning." 
~ *The Meaning of Masonry*. New York: Gramercy, 1980.

According to this alchemical mandate, humanity is a gradually developing deity requiring scientific assistance in its evolution. In Mystic Masonry, 32nd degree Mason J.D. Buck reiterates this theme of man as a progressively apotheosizing organism: *"Humanity, 'in-toto', then, is the only Personal God"* (~Buck, J.D. Mystic Masonry or the Symbols of Freemasonry and the Greater Mysteries of Antiquity. Whitefish, MT: Kessinger Publishing, 1990.) Of course, *the concept of evolution would later be disseminated on the popular level as Darwinism and become the veritable cornerstone of contemporary science* [another example of the 'great ideas' of modern society that are actually rooted in the occult]."

----------


## dr. hfn

berkey water systems

----------


## SWATH

Here's a great song about the "abduction" phenomenon of DMT:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIJAfbiRX7s

 Alrighty, then ... picture this if you will.
    10 to 2 AM, X, Yogi DMT, and a box of Krispy Kremes,
in my "need to know" pose, just outside of Area 51
Contemplating the whole "chosen people" thingy
when a flaming stealth banana split the sky
like one would hope but never really expect
to see in a place like this.
 Cutting right angle donuts on a dime
and stopping right at my Birkenstocks,
and me yelping...

 Holy $#@!ing $#@!!

   Then the X-Files being,
Looking like some kind of blue-green Jackie Chan
with Isabella Rossellini lips, and breath that reeked of
vanilla Chig Champa
Did a slow-mo Matrix descent
Outta the butt end of the banana vessel
And hovered above  my bug-eyes, my gaping jaw,
and my sweaty L. Ron Hubbard upper lip,
and all I could think was: 
"I hope Uncle Marvin here doesn't notice
that I pissed my $#@!in' pants."

So light in his way,
Like an apparition, 
He had me crying out,
"$#@! me
It's gotta be
the Deadhead Chemistry
The blotter got right on top of me
Got me seein' E-motherfuckin'-T!"

And after calming me down
with some orange slices
and some fetal spooning,
E.T. revealed to me his singular purpose.
He said, "You are the Chosen One,
the One who will deliver the message.
A message of hope for those who choose to hear it
and a warning for those who do not."
Me. The Chosen One?
They chose me???
And I didn't even graduate from $#@!in' high school.

You'd better...
You'd better...
You'd better...
You'd better listen.

Then he looked right through me
With somniferous almond eyes
Don't even know what that means
Must remember to write it down
This is so real
Like the time Dave {Duchuvney} floated away
See, my heart is pounding
'Cause this $#@! never happens to me

I can't breathe right now!

It was so real,
Like I woke up in Wonderland.
All sorta terrifying
I don't wanna be all alone
While I tell this story.
And can anyone tell me why
Y'all sound like Peanuts parents?
Will I ever be coming down?
This is so real
Finally, it's my lucky day
See, my heart is racing
'Cause this $#@! never happens to me

I can't breathe right now!

You believe me, don't you?
Please believe what I've just said!
See the Dead ain't touring
And this wasn't all in my head.
See, they took me by the hand
And invited me right in.
Then they showed me something
I don't even know where to begin.

Strapped down to my bed
Feet cold, eyes red
I'm out of my head
Am I alive? Am I dead?
Can't remember what they said
God damn, $#@! the bed.

Hey ...

Overwhelmed as one would be, placed in my position.
Such a heavy burden now to be the One
 Born to bear and bring to all the details of our ending,
To write it down for all the world to see.

But I forgot my pen
$#@! the bed again ...
Typical.

Strapped down to my bed
Feet cold and eyes red
I'm out of my head
Am I alive? Am I dead?
Sunkist and Sudafed
Gyroscopes and infrared
Won't help, I'm brain dead
Can't remember what they said
God damn, $#@! the bed

I can't remember what they said to me
Can't remember what they said to make me out to be the hero
Can't remember what they said
God help me!
Can't remember what they said
    We don't know, and we won't know 

    God damn, $#@! the bed!

----------


## Alawn

> berkey water systems


If you get the a Berkey you have to get the fluoride filter attachment if you want to remove fluoride.  The standard one will not but they have a second filter that plugs into the first filter.  I have one and it works great.  It is the PF-2 filter.

----------


## powerofreason

> Have faith in your own immune system then. It doesn't make you retarded, it may not cause you cancer necessarily; it creates oxidative stress and seems to cause hepatotoxicity with oxidative stress; however above all else it affects the pineal gland and inhibits the pineal gland from properly functioning. This also produces melatonin which is crucial in sleeping. Once you become afflicted with something else possibly an allergy is when it's effects can be more instrumental and rear its head. Its effects also generate once you start to try out things that attack the liver or glutathione levels such as antibiotics, antidepressants, alcohol, etc. 
> 
> Poisons become much more powerful once oxidative stress builds up which is what MOST conditions today are linked to. The thing that bothers me is the fact that all these recent children flu vaccinations contain thimerosal which is mercury-based so the new generation is going to be extremely prone to oxidative stress which can exagerate any symptoms. Once, you start to combine thimerosal and fluoride your creating the possibility of a lot worse conditions to come; especially as they get older taking alcohol, antiobiotics, caffeine, etc. that's too much on the immune system.
> 
> The question remains what type of disorders will be enhanced because of fluoride which makes it harder to break down the system and allow the Glutathione cycle to sustain itself to protect the immune system.
> 
> Some videos to watch:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z6Km...eature=related
> ...


I believe all that. I took flouride pills for probably like 5 years and I used to take (and still do, really) lots of headache medicines like ibuprofen and acetaminophen. So I guess I must just be naturally resistant to it.

----------


## powerofreason

> berkey water systems


How much does that cost and how big is it? I might get one just to see if I feel any different after a while.

----------


## jkr

isnt flouride a synthetic by product in the form used?

----------


## FunkBuddha

> that's interesting... i think i might order this stuff.  has anyone actually done this and found it helpful?


I've drank Ayahuasca "tea" before. It was like drinking mud. I had to prepare it for around 4 hours by boiling the vine down. There's another drink you have to drink  prior to drinking the tea but I can't remember the name of it. It was also terrible.

I've done it two times, one time I threw up and the other time I didn't. It was a crazy experience. I remember lying outside on a lawn chair with my eyes closed and feeling a presence. Someone was there and they were very sad for me, in particular for my lungs. I guess because I'm a smoker. I quit smoking for about a year after that.

Also, my wife was in bed asleep and I was trying to communicate to her in her dreams. She woke up and asked me what I was doing because I had a strong presence in her dream. I don't remember the details.

The other time I wasted the trip by watching Fat Albert for the duration. It only lasts about an hour or so if you don't keep drinking it.

----------


## lucius

> isnt flouride a synthetic by product in the form used?


It is an unrefined industrial waste: 

The Senior Vice President of the EPA Headquarters Union discusses the dangers of fluoride in our drinking water: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLgKeHOgneQ

Fluoride Call to Action: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51SjAjTSbCI

----------


## PatriotOne

> I sure wasn't expecting this while refreshing my memory on DMT 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethyltryptamine
> 
> Dr. Rick Strassman, while conducting DMT research in the 1990s at the University of New Mexico, advanced the theory that a massive release of DMT from the pineal gland prior to death or near death was the cause of the near death experience (NDE) phenomenon. Several of his test subjects reported NDE-like audio or visual hallucinations. His explanation for this was the possible lack of panic involved in the clinical setting and possible dosage differences between those administered and those encountered in actual NDE cases.
> 
> *Several subjects also reported contact with 'other beings', alien like, insectoid or reptilian in nature, in highly advanced technological environments[6] where the subjects were 'carried', 'probed', 'tested', 'manipulated', 'dismembered', 'taught', 'loved' and even 'raped' by these 'beings'.* Those could be the same beings that some of the ancient cultures that consumed DMT rich beverages, like ayahuasca, considered their gods. Also, this leads to the idea that the alien abduction phenomenon could be produced by high levels of endogenous DMT in the human body, and that it might be a physiological condition that could pass genetically to the descendants of such people. (see Abduction phenomenon). Strassman noted, though, that the experience might be highly influenced by the actual user's life, showing what the person needs, given their personal story of the moment, more than what is wanted, and also that the setting could play a partial role, too (ex: in a waking dream state).


I was just following up on this Rick Strausman fellow and looking to see if I could find his research document on the DMT induced alien abduction findings.  Looks like the wikipedia document either had misinformation or he has changed his mind about the reality of the events.  I bet THIS is an interesting read 

*Inner Paths to Outer Space: Journeys to Alien Worlds through Psychedelics and Other Spiritual Technologies* 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/159...SIN=159477224X

----------


## JenH88

I highly suggest reading Dr. Rick Strausman's book.. great read, def. one I don't regret putting on my book shelf..

----------


## powerofreason

If you want to have a $#@!ed up experience without drugs, lie perfectly still in bed for 20 minutes but keep your mind from going to sleep. Pretty soon you'll start to see things...

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> If you want to have a $#@!ed up experience without drugs, lie perfectly still in bed for 20 minutes but keep your mind from going to sleep. Pretty soon you'll start to see things...


What are you talking about. 

I've lied perfectly still for an hour before w/ my eyes closed avoiding falling asleep. I felt some weird sensations, but I didn't see $#@!.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> If you want to have a $#@!ed up experience without drugs, lie perfectly still in bed for 20 minutes but keep your mind from going to sleep. Pretty soon you'll start to see things...


i dont think i could successfully pull off what you're referring to without an isolation tank but, that's cool that you can.

I wish i could just lie on my bed and trip at free will

----------


## Cinderella

hitler used to give "prisoners" fluoride

----------


## powerofreason

> What are you talking about. 
> 
> I've lied perfectly still for an hour before w/ my eyes closed avoiding falling asleep. I felt some weird sensations, but I didn't see $#@!.


Its different for every person of course. I only did it once, and I started to see weird colors and patterns and then I thought I heard something which freaked me out so I got up  

Haven't tried it since. One guy who did it (learned about this on another forum) said when he does it he imagines a ghost shooting around the room and whispering in his ear. Now thats $#@!ed up lol.

----------


## powerofreason

And also you have to stay _perfectly_ still. The idea is that your body falls asleep but your mind doesn't. Theres a special name for it but I forgot it.

----------


## powerofreason

Ohh its called lucid dreaming! Yea. And with practice you can control your own dreams. I can actually do this to an extent, but normally after I realize I am dreaming I wake up pretty soon after that. Everything fades to black then you realize your eyes are closed

----------


## BenIsForRon

Hey guys, take anything you hear about DMT with a grain of salt.  So little research has been done on it that we are just in the very beginning of understanding this chemical.  There isn't even solid evidence that it is produced in the pineal gland.

That said, it does make sense that it would come from the pineal gland, you know, the third eye.

----------


## constituent

> If you want to have a $#@!ed up experience without drugs, lie perfectly still in bed for 20 minutes but keep your mind from going to sleep. Pretty soon you'll start to see things...


must be the fluoride pills.

maybe it's just me, but i always thought psychedelic drugs were to help abandon the whole "$#@!ed up experience" aspect of life.

----------


## RickyJ

Does anyone here know how to cleanse fluoride out of your body? Is it even possible?

----------


## powerofreason

> must be the fluoride pills.
> 
> maybe it's just me, but i always thought psychedelic drugs were to help abandon the whole "$#@!ed up experience" aspect of life.


Lol. Sometimes you get good trips sometimes you get bad trips. Either way its a weird experience.

----------


## crusader

If anyone wants to post on here information about stupid conspiracy theories, please think to yourself for two seconds "am I an idiot?"

If you answer no, you are probably an idiot.
If you answer yes, you are definitely an idiot.
If you don't answer the question, you are probably an idiot.

In any event, you have a great chance of being an idiot, and should not post your conspiracy theories on this board.

"But crusader, how do I know if its a stupid conspiracy theory vs. an intelligent conpsiracy theory?"
If you asked this question, you are an idiot, please see above and do not post. I will show you so that you can become educated:

"How Fluoride Suppresses the Pineal Gland aka DMT - (Government's Sheep Mechanism)"
Status: Stupid conspiracy theory.
Reason: The first sentence gives it away completely - it demonstrates a lack of intellectual understanding of the underlying concept, makes broad generalizations, states impossible claims and even suggests possible brand name solutions to an issue.
"I guarantee major changes will happen to your body and especially your mind in the sense of true melatonin production and the state of the pineal gland being inhibited, once you detoxify it with Total Body Cleansers like Renew Life along with fiber this will remove aluminum, mercury, fluoride and other toxins in your body. "
1) Nobody can guarantee anything when it comes to unsubstantiated physical evidence.
2) the phrase "true melatonin production" suggests a lack of understanding of the underlying concept
3) "Total Body Cleansers like Renew Life" - Personally I recommend Smart (TM) brand of book reading!
4) "will remove aluminum, mercury, fluoride and other toxins..." ---- water will remove aluminum, mercury, fluoride and other toxins, do you recommend water instead?


Please, save a thread's life and dont let stupid conspiracy theories thrive.

----------


## PatriotOne

> If anyone wants to post on here information about stupid conspiracy theories, please think to yourself for two seconds "am I an idiot?"
> 
> If you answer no, you are probably an idiot.
> If you answer yes, you are definitely an idiot.
> If you don't answer the question, you are probably an idiot.
> 
> In any event, you have a great chance of being an idiot, and should not post your conspiracy theories on this board.
> 
> "But crusader, how do I know if its a stupid conspiracy theory vs. an intelligent conpsiracy theory?"
> ...


Eh...$#@! off with your stupid "conspiracy theory" crap.  It wasn't but a yr ago that the North American Union was a stupid conspiracy theory.  New World Order was a stupid conspiracy theory.  Voter fraud was a stupid conspiracy theory.  Media gatekeeping was a stupid conspiracy theory.  The term "conspiracy theory" just doesn't have quite the same effect on the RP sheeple as it use to.  They've seen more "stupid conspiracy theories" become reality than most people this past yr.  Go back to the hole you crawled out from and find another emotionally charged word to numb peoples minds and stifle discussions.  The term":conspiracy theory" just isn't cutting it anymore.

----------


## RideTheDirt

> If you want to have a $#@!ed up experience without drugs, lie perfectly still in bed for 20 minutes but keep your mind from going to sleep. Pretty soon you'll start to see things...


This is so true! I did this once to try and lucid dream, and first I could not feel my body, the I started to see things, the I went through a period of vibration, then stronger hallucinations, and finally a period of VERY strong vibration, so strong I couldn't handle it and had to become fully conscious again!

----------


## crusader

> Eh...$#@! off with your stupid "conspiracy theory" crap.  It wasn't but a yr ago that the North American Union was a stupid conspiracy theory.  New World Order was a stupid conspiracy theory.  Voter fraud was a stupid conspiracy theory.  Media gatekeeping was a stupid conspiracy theory.  The term "conspiracy theory" just doesn't have quite the same effect on the RP sheeple as it use to.  They've seen more "stupid conspiracy theories" become reality than most people this past yr.  Go back to the hole you crawled out from and find another emotionally charged word to numb peoples minds and stifle discussions.  The term":conspiracy theory" just isn't cutting it anymore.



i got a plot of land on mars that I can sell you. hurry up before the government buys out the rest - then there wont be any left.

$#@!ing idiot.

----------


## RickyJ

> water will remove aluminum, mercury, fluoride and other toxins, do you recommend water instead?


Are you serious? How long does it take?

----------


## PatriotOne

> i got a plot of land on mars that I can sell you. hurry up before the government buys out the rest - then there wont be any left.
> 
> $#@!ing idiot.


Ohhhhh....how original.  I'll see your $#@!ing idiot and raise you 2 $#@!ing idiots .

Anywho...you have already proven yourself reality clueless so why don't you go play in the Halloween Poll thread instead.  It doesn't require any research or anything!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=164602

----------


## crusader

> Are you serious? How long does it take?


assuming that you dont intake foods containing high amounts of mercury or aluminum (US fish is notoriously high for mercury), and you drink purified bottled water and spit out your toothpaste completely, you should be fine after about 6 months (assuming you didn't have toxic levels to begin with, and unless your hair is falling out or your bones are severly brittle, you don't have toxic levels). 

If you had toxic levels of fluoride at some point during puberty, you are probably $#@!ed for life, even if you get all the fluoride out of you (brittle bones).

----------


## crusader

> Ohhhhh....how original.  I'll see your $#@!ing idiot and raise you 2 $#@!ing idiots .
> 
> Anywho...you have already proven yourself reality clueless so why don't you go play in the Halloween Poll thread instead.  It doesn't require any research or anything!
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=164602



how can you raise me 2 $#@!ing idiots?

you fail.

----------


## lucius

> Ohh its called lucid dreaming! Yea. And with practice you can control your own dreams. I can actually do this to an extent, but normally after I realize I am dreaming I wake up pretty soon after that. Everything fades to black then you realize your eyes are closed


Very cool!




> Dreams have held a central place in many societies. In many cultures the importance of dreaming
> was taken for granted, and the ability to remember or even consciously alter a dream was nurtured.
> Dreams have figured prominentlysometimes centrallyin religions, assisted on the hunt,
> inspired sacred patterns for arts and crafts, and provided guidance in times of war, crisis, or
> illness. The dreamer of a big dream was frequently referred to as a priest or priestess, a title
> earned by virtue of their having been blessed by the gods.


*Dream Yoga And The Practice Of Natural Light* By Namkhai Norbu
Edited and introduced by Michael Katz (ISBN 1-55939-007-7): http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3403...khai_Norbu.pdf

----------


## lucius

> ...*conspiracy theories*...


Your response is a weak intellectual argument; you use a derogatory epithet designed to denigrate, not to refute, but it is rather indicative:  

"The use of conspiracy theory is a derogatory epithet. It is something the propagandists have deeply embedded [into the collective American psyche] and has been perfected over the decades. It is a useful tool to eliminate articulate dissent, other points of view, and information that might be inconvenient for policy agenda." Chris Sanders, Political Economist--Sanders Research

----------


## crusader

> Your response is a weak intellectual argument; you use a derogatory epithet designed to denigrate, not to refute, but it is rather indicative:  
> 
> "The use of conspiracy theory is a derogatory epithet. It is something the propagandists have deeply embedded [into the collective American psyche] and has been perfected over the decades. It is a useful tool to eliminate articulate dissent, other points of view, and information that might be inconvenient for policy agenda." Chris Sanders, Political Economist--Sanders Research


Your analysis is a weak inductive argument; you use an obscure definition of "conspiracy theory" to link "stupid conspiracy theory" into the same definition, when infact the post stated specifically "stupid conspiracy theory" as opposed to "conspiracy theory"

"You sir fail" -crusader

----------


## lucius

> ...*"conspiracy theory"* = *"stupid conspiracy theory"*...


I fixed it for you--No difference.

Read slowly for comprehension:

"*The use of conspiracy theory is a derogatory epithet*. It is something the propagandists have deeply embedded [into the collective American psyche] and has been perfected over the decades. It is a useful tool to eliminate articulate dissent, other points of view, and information that might be inconvenient for policy agenda." Chris Sanders, Political Economist--Sanders Research 

See how I stated an idea and sourced it. You bring little but attitude. I'll make it real simple for you. How's this?

"*A 'conspiracy theorist' is nothing more than somebody who disagrees with the liars and whores of the press.*"  Sherman Skolnick

Now, try harder.

----------


## stilltrying

> I fixed it for you--No difference.
> 
> Read slowly for comprehension:
> 
> "*The use of conspiracy theory is a derogatory epithet*. It is something the propagandists have deeply embedded [into the collective American psyche] and has been perfected over the decades. It is a useful tool to eliminate articulate dissent, other points of view, and information that might be inconvenient for policy agenda." Chris Sanders, Political Economist--Sanders Research 
> 
> See how I stated an idea and sourced it. You bring little but attitude. I'll make it real simple for you. How's this?
> 
> "*A 'conspiracy theorist' is nothing more than somebody who disagrees with the liars and whores of the press.*"  Sherman Skolnick
> ...


+1

----------


## Magicman

*Great video to watch on the subject:*

http://video.google.com/googleplayer...69353175462948

----------


## CurtisLow

*Dr. Vyvyan Howard on Fluoride in Drinking Water*

Interesting video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqMmoQgnXnA

http://www.fluoridealert.org/

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

You people are all crazy

----------


## Cowlesy

I can't believe our user FluoridatedBrainSoup is missing this thread.

----------


## Imperial

Uhm, wasn't this theory also portrayed in the film _Dr. Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying And Love the Bomb_ ?

General Jack D. Ripper to be precise in the film. Said it was a Soviet conspiracy to take over the West. Then he proceeded to create a nuclear apocalypse to destroy the Soviets...at least to destroy the Soviet Union; he didn't realize he was destroying the whole world...

----------


## lucius

> *Uhm, wasn't this theory also portrayed in the film Dr. Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying And Love the Bomb ?*
> 
> General Jack D. Ripper to be precise in the film. Said it was a Soviet conspiracy to take over the West. Then he proceeded to create a nuclear apocalypse to destroy the Soviets...at least to destroy the Soviet Union; he didn't realize he was destroying the whole world...


Because you had people saying this, nice deflection, huh?




> *During the war I learned how the Soviets used fluorides in the drinking water of Siberian prison camps to weaken the minds of their prisoners, to make them dull, cowlike and more resigned to their slavery.*
> 
> ~ Major George Racey Jordan, USAF (ret), February 17, 1956


*Major Jordan was in charge during World War 2, of the air Lend-Lease shipping American materials to the Soviets, which included fluoride compounds.* 

Ah, the magic of Hollywood, what version do you remember? The movie.

----------


## lucius

^^

----------


## PatriotG

> hitler used to give "prisoners" fluoride


The Russians and the Nazis used fluoride as a way of making the crowds more sedate.

Ive heard this many times and read it many times.

Cant vouch whether if its true or not.  But it wouldn't surprise me.

----------


## drew1503

Original article is at http://miami.indymedia.org/news/2008/03/10729.php Print comments. 
*Dont drink USA tap water: Fluoride Horror Stories Report - lowers IQ, causes cancer*
by Paul Joseph Watson  _Wednesday, Mar. 26, 2008 at 7:17 PM_

The establishment media will have to find a new tactic with which to ridicule those who oppose the fluoridation of water after a major new Scientific American report concluded that "Scientific attitudes toward fluoridation may be starting to shift" as new evidence emerges of the poison's link to disorders affecting teeth, bones, the brain and the thyroid gland, as well as lowering IQ.
150108fluoride.jpg, image/jpeg, 320x320 "Today almost 60 percent of the U.S. population drinks fluoridated water, including residents of 46 of the nations 50 largest cities," reports Scientific American's Dan Fagin. 

Fagin is an award-wining environmental reporter and Director of New York University's Science, Health and Environmental Reporting Program. 

"Outside the U.S., fluoridation has spread to Canada, the U.K., Australia, New Zealand and a few other countries. Critics of the practice have generally been dismissed as gadflies or zealots by mainstream researchers and public health agencies in those countries as well as the U.S. (In other nations, however, water fluoridation is rare and controversial.)" 

 Indeed, the zeitgeist for scoffing at those who spoke of the dangers of mass medicating the public against their will with fluoride was the deranged and paranoid character of General Ripper in the hit 1964 Peter Selllers movie Dr. Strangelove. 

But that stereotype is quickly fading as serious scientific research uncovers proof that all the horror stories about sodium fluoride told down the decades are essentially true. 
 The Scientific American study "Concluded that fluoride can subtly alter endocrine function, especially in the thyroid -- the gland that produces hormones regulating growth and metabolism." 

 The report also notes that "a series of epidemiological studies in China have associated high fluoride exposures with lower IQ." 

 "Epidemiological studies and tests on lab animals suggest that high fluoride exposure increases the risk of bone fracture, especially in vulnerable populations such as the elderly and diabetics," writes Fagin. 

 Fagin interviewed Steven Levy, director of the Iowa Fluoride Study which tracked about 700 Iowa children for sixteen years. Nine-year-old "Iowa children who lived in communities where the water was fluoridated were 50 percent more likely to have mild fluorosis... than [nine-year-old] children living in nonfluoridated areas of the state," writes Fagin. 

The study adds to a growing literature of shocking scientific studies proving fluoride's link with all manner of health defects, even as governments in the west, including recently the UK, make plans to mass medicate the population against their will with this deadly toxin. 
 Read UK Plans for fluoride 'in all water' at http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/3018313.stm 

In 2005, a study conducted at the Harvard School of Dental Health found that fluoride in tap water directly contributes to causing bone cancer in young boys. 
 "New American research suggests that boys exposed to fluoride between the ages of five and 10 will suffer an increased rate of osteosarcoma - bone cancer - between the ages of 10 and 19," according to a London Observer article about the study. http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/20...h.genderissues 

Based on the findings of the study, the respected Environmental Working Group lobbied to have fluoride in tap water be added to the US government's classified list of substances known or anticipated to cause cancer in humans. 
 Cancer rates in the U.S. have skyrocketed with one in three people now contracting the disease at some stage in their life. 

The link to bone cancer has also been discovered by other scientists, but a controversy ensued after it emerged that Harvard Professor Chester Douglass, who downplayed the connection in his final report, was in fact editor-in-chief of The Colgate Oral Health Report, a quarterly newsletter funded by Colgate-Palmolive Co., which makes fluoridated toothpaste. 

 An August 2006 Chinese study found that fluoride in drinking water damages children's liver and kidney functions. 

 FACTS ABOUT FLUORIDE 
- Fluoride is a waste by-product of the fertilizer and aluminum industry and it's also a Part II Poison under the UK Poisons Act 1972. 

- Fluoride is one of the basic ingredients in both PROZAC (FLUoxetene Hydrochloride) and Sarin nerve gas (Isopropyl-Methyl-Phosphoryl FLUoride). 

 - USAF Major George R. Jordan testified before Un-American Activity committees of Congress in the 1950's that in his post as U.S.-Soviet liaison officer, the Soviets openly admitted to "Using the fluoride in the water supplies in their concentration camps, to make the prisoners stupid, docile, and subservient." 

 - The first occurrence of fluoridated drinking water on Earth was found in Germany's Nazi prison camps. The Gestapo had little concern about fluoride's supposed effect on children's teeth; their alleged reason for mass-medicating water with sodium fluoride was to sterilize humans and force the people in their concentration camps into calm submission. (Ref. book: "The Crime and Punishment of I.G. Farben" by Joseph Borkin.) Read, US Lend/Lease Sent Fluoride to USSR to make prisoners docile...at http://66.102.9.104:80/search?q=cache:mnnaokzICRoJ:boards.historychannel.  com/thread.jspa?threadID=800000240&messageID=800007763  %2Bfluoride%2Bnazis&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=uk 

- 97% of western Europe has rejected fluoridated water due to the known health risks, however 10% of Britons drink it and the UK government is trying to fast track the fluoridation of the entire country's water supply. 

 - In Germany, Belgium and Luxembourg fluoridation of water was rejected because it was classified as compulsive medication against the subject's will and therefore violated fundamental human rights. 

 - In November of 2006, the American Dental Association (ADA) advised that parents should avoid giving babies fluoridated water. 

 - Sources of fluoride include: fluoride dental products, fluoride pesticides, fluoridated pharmaceuticals, processed foods made with fluoridated water, and tea. 

 * To find out if your water supply in the USA is poisoned with deadly fluoride, go to http://apps.nccd.cdc.gov:80/MWF/Index.asp 

www.prisonplanet.com/articles/january2008/011508_fluoride_horror.htm

----------

